# Home Build: "eco" Strandberg Boden 7 clone



## Walterson

It's time for a new Build Thread... I'll go a little different way on this one and will only use *domestic Woods* for this build. 

Maybe some of you allready reallized: there are some new woods listed by CITES this year:


_*Dalbergia conchinchinensis *__(Rosewood / Thailand)_
_*Dalbergia retusa*_ (Cocobolo)
_*Dalbergia granadillo*_ (african Blackwood)
_*Dalbergia stevensonii*_ (Rosewood / Honduras)
_*Dalbergia spp.*_ (Rosewood / Madagascar)
_*Diospyros spp.*_ (Ebony / Madagascar)

I have allways wanted to try local woods in a guitar and this gave me the final push.

Here are the specs:

Body: Cherrywood, chambered
Top: Hardash or apple tree wood, not shure yet.
Neck: 7 Piece, made from apple tree wood, maple veneers and plum tree wood
Fretboard: plum tree wood.
Pickups: Lace Alumitone & Deathbucker
Hardware: ABM Singlestring Headless Tuners, ETS Headpiece
Scale length: 26,125"

Apple and plum tree wood are some of our most rigid domestic woods. They were used for gear wheels and large wine presses until industralization started.

Because some of you might ask: Yes, I asked Ola and he allowed me to use his design. I would have loved to use his Hardware but it's almost twice the price of the combination mentioned above.

On to the pictures....

no CNC here, thats why I need a routing template:








wood for the body and fretboard:






some clamping action:






the result:




this will pop under oil....

one of the possible tops:






What do you think?


----------



## Walterson

Oh, and please watch:



This is epic!


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity

I like the grain on that top. Looking good so far.


----------



## otisct20

I really like the fret board wood. Looks creamy.


----------



## AwDeOh

Haha that video is cool man, are you going to go for the RAC certification with this guitar? My timber supplier has the frog, they seem to be really committed to ethical wood.

Love the neck laminate, great way start. Nothing beats a nice veneer fillet of maple, especially alongside wenge.

+ rep for using local wood too, it's always cool to see a guitar showing off it's native wood. Australian builders seem to have really embraced their local stuff, particularly the different gum trees. If I can figure out how to export it legally, I'll hopefully do the same with some of the New Zealand hardwoods I like.


----------



## capoeiraesp

That top looks great!


----------



## jahosy

Just like the video, this build is going to be EPIC!


----------



## celticelk

Fantastic! In the US, domestic-wood guitars are classic for certain builds - the alder or ash Fender with a maple fretboard - but there are a lot of alternatives that have not been very well explored. My current 7-string build with Shad Peters is all hardwoods from the Great Lakes basin where I live; in fact, they're all species found in my backyard (black walnut, white oak, hickory). There are some builders in Texas and the Southwest US doing some excellent work with their local hardwoods as well. Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## quoenusz

Nice man! Looking forward to this!


----------



## skeels

Always like your builds Walt.

Also the video. 

Reminded me of something I did once.

Except the toes part. I still have all my toes.


----------



## pondman

Very fruity , looking forward to this


----------



## holt preston

Looks amazing so far, keep us posted!


----------



## Jacobine

Just by looks alone, this will be the hippy guitar to end all hippy guitars. Can't wait to see how it goes!


----------



## darren

Very nice! I love the idea of using local/regional woods.


----------



## Walterson

AwDeOh said:


> Haha that video is cool man, are you going to go for the RAC certification with this guitar?



Not really.... to much effort.




jahosy said:


> Just like the video, this build is going to be EPIC!



Well, I hope so.... we'll see.... 




pondman said:


> Very fruity , looking forward to this



Yeah, I call it the "Fruitberg" at the moment..... 




Jacobine said:


> Just by looks alone, this will be the hippy guitar to end all hippy guitars.






New pics tomorrow.........


----------



## Walterson

Got some work done, sloted and preshaped the fretboard and glued a maple veneer to the back:






Cleaned up the gluey mess and cut out the final shape:





I love veneers, can't wait to see this under oil...





holes for side dots drilled....





....ABS rods glued in.





a nut slot...





I needed to view it again....





Truss rod channel routed...





some drilling action





phew... hit it.





and the last picture for today


----------



## GXPO

Yay! Another Walterson build!


----------



## WiseSplinter

Wow, that fretboard is nice! Plum wood you say? ... hmmmmm, must do some research on local availability.

You work is really clean looking, most impressive


----------



## quoenusz

Very nice man!


----------



## hairychris

Ooh, purdy. Like it!

And that CITES list makes me erm due to having guitars that are constructed with some of those woods... that I'm not able to confirm dates, etc. Oops.


----------



## guy in latvia

Awesome stuff, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Malkav

As normal this looks radical  Lovely work so far good man!


----------



## axxessdenied

Very nice!


----------



## capoeiraesp

Clean and pristine work as always!


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

That fretboard looks delicious. I thought I read somewhere that fruit tree woods were notoriously unstable, but you say nay-nay? Interesting.


----------



## CD1221

That is really neat, precise work. Great stuff.


----------



## Walterson

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> That fretboard looks delicious. I thought I read somewhere that fruit tree woods were notoriously unstable, but you say nay-nay? Interesting.



They are very firm/solid once they are dry BUT they need to be dried very carefully and for a long, long time. They tend to move and crack easily when they are dried to fast.

I wanted to be on the safe side, thats why I made a multi laminate neck... but well - it's an experiment.


----------



## Walterson

Roughed in the width and thickness of the neck on the bandsaw and routed the neck width flush to the fretboard:






Squared the edges of the neck heel, important step cause I want to do a set neck and need the tightest fit in the neckpocket I can get...





Roughed in the fretboard radius (16") with nasty 40 grit and 100 grit Sandpaper:















I'll let the neck rest/set for a while before I do the final sanding/planing of the fretboard and start to work on the body for now....


----------



## AwDeOh

Random question, but where did you learn to take photos like you do? They always show off the work really well. I liked the look of this quick primer at MDPC, but I've yet to try it:


----------



## Walterson

AwDeOh said:


> Random question, but where did you learn to take photos like you do?



Photography is my second big passion, I'm self tought... got my first SLR in 1994 and moved on from there, I still have my own darkroom, use medium and largeformat Cameras... but I'm doing mostly "artsy" B&W stuff like this:


----------



## CD1221

That is a seriously gorgeous fretboard.


Excellent photography, also. Mad props.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

I never knew Germany was so fruity.


----------



## Winspear

Looks awesome! 
Do you mean that I can't import guitars with any of those woods anymore????? That's worrying...Ebony fretboards?!


----------



## celticelk

EtherealEntity said:


> Looks awesome!
> Do you mean that I can't import guitars with any of those woods anymore????? That's worrying...Ebony fretboards?!



It means that import of those species from those locations will be subject to more stringent controls, which will likely drive price up and availability down. I don't think it means that they'll be off the market totally.


----------



## Winspear

Alright that's good! All I'd heard of CITES before was something about Brazilian (?) Rosewood on guitars causing them to get stuck in customs and destroyed. I don't know how true this is.


----------



## tommychains

celticelk said:


> It means that import of those species from those locations will be subject to more stringent controls, which will likely drive price up and availability down. I don't think it means that they'll be off the market totally.




I remember once I saw that these woods added to the list, I had to change my plans for my build. I wanted to do an ebony fretboard (never had one before) but I decided since I can't be 100% about the dates, i'd just stay away from it. Last thing I need is a pissed off EPA on my ass! 

Loving your resourcefulness with using those woods. I'm really looking forward to seeing what you got in store for us!

P.S., what's the outlook for the CITES listed woods now?


----------



## Walterson

EtherealEntity said:


> Do you mean that I can't import guitars with any of those woods anymore????? That's worrying...Ebony fretboards?!



Well, I think that you should not even _want _to import those woods.

But thats only my opinion.....


----------



## Walterson

and I got some work done....

made a second template for the cavities:





Choose a nice piece of cherry wood for the body:





turned some wood into dust:





This saved ~200gr. I do not want this guitar to sound like a ES335, thats why I went with the "honeycomb" chambering. The larger cavity will serve as electronic compartment. I'll may ad some more holes later, it depends on the total weight.





~1500gr left. Cherry wood is quite heavy.

I decided to stick with the fruit idea and I want this guitar to sound sweet and juicy  , that why I chose a figured and slightly spalted apple top:





....glued the bookmatched pieces together the traditional way:















Well, I guess I have to lear how to make a drop top soon....


----------



## Kroaton

For some reason the holes look ridiculously awesome.


----------



## pondman

Impeccable as always , I'm getting right into this fruity stuff and loving that figured Apple top.


----------



## pondman

Kroaton said:


> For some reason the holes look ridiculously awesome.



I know exactly what you mean .


----------



## Darkanus

Amazingly clean work, interesting wood choices, great job! 
Do you have finished projects?


----------



## Alberto7

Definitely following this build. Neat and tidy work there, man!


----------



## Walterson

@all: thanks!



pondman said:


> Impeccable as always , I'm getting right into this fruity stuff and loving that figured Apple top.



I was sceptical at the beninning of this build, but now I really start to dig it....




Darkanus said:


> Do you have finished projects?



Shure, follow the flickr link in my signature or have a look here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...uild-gd-ergonomic-multiscale-sevenstring.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...omebuild-no-frills-metall-axe-56k-no-way.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-ergonomic-6-string-multiscale-many-pics.html


----------



## Vinchester

Wow extremely creamy wood, the fretboard reminds me of hot chocolate 

Awesomely neat craftsmanship AND photography skills as well! You win at life and I look forward to the finished guitar.

Also, THAI rosewood??? Wow I should grow my own tree farm one day


----------



## Daf57

Excellent! You, sir, are a master!


----------



## flo

Walterson said:


> Well, I think that you should not even _want _to import those woods.
> 
> But thats only my opinion.....




That's not only your opinion. I hate it when rainforests are cut down. Even when the species aren't endangered, I'm only ok with cutting down trees when the forestation is sustainable. That's why all guitars I've built for myself where made from either domestic woods (German ash, maple, walnut etc) or the newer ones from recycled wood (thrown away pallets, packing material etc). I think we as guitar builders and players can at least show that it's not necessary to use exotic woods, that you can make an equally great guitar with materials from responsible sources. 


Now to your guitar: apart from the fact that I love ergo guitars and strandbergs in particular, the craftsmanship looks spot on! Very nice. The woods look great too. I'll follow this one


----------



## quoenusz

Where did you get that arborpress?
And what's it called in german?

Your work is as always very neat and clean!


----------



## vinniemallet

your work is really good, every guitar you build is always sick


----------



## SavM

Nice work! Can't wait to see more pics of the progress


----------



## Walterson

You guys make me blush again.... thanks for you kind words!




quoenusz said:


> Where did you get that arborpress?
> And what's it called in german?



Horst zu Jeddeloh GmbH | Werkzeuge ; Maschinen ; Goldschmiedebedarf ; Halbzeuge ; Verbindungselemente ; Goldschmiedewerkzeuge ; Schmuckfurnituren ; Halbfabrikate ; Schmuckketten | Onlineshop

It's the 1000kg version that I got. The fret press insert is from Stewmac.


----------



## quoenusz

Aight! Thanks man! The arborpress stewmac has is way overpriced.


----------



## Walterson

Bend wood.... sounds easy first, but needed some tries until I got it right. I used some cutoffs from the apple tree top to practise and found a way that worked quite well for me.

Lesson learnt: Let the heat and steam do the work for you!

On to the pics, the "bendmaster 3000 sl":






pre slotted top:





the top had a crack that I did not notice first, I'll have to glue/fill it once the top is glued and set. To glue it before the bending action did not work. The crack opened again later....





Thats where we are now and where we have to go... the aluminum foil keeps the body dry.





No pics during the procedure, but this is how it ended:










I took some time to plan the fretboard again, the neck developed a slight front bow, but that quite normal when you remove so much material on the back. I'll let it set for a few more days.


----------



## lawizeg

Amazing work, I'm learning! Looks so good, I never knew apple was used for guitars or that it'd look so good 

Can't wait for more!


----------



## Jacobine

quoenusz said:


> Aight! Thanks man! The arborpress stewmac has is way overpriced.



In my opinion it isn't just the arborpress....


----------



## Walterson

Slowly moving forwards, glued the top:




enough clamps?  

and fine sanded and fretted the neck, the fretboard feels almost like silk, no pores and grain texture, like very nice ebony... or "Richlite".




I went over the frets with the fret rocker twice and can't find any high or low frets. I think I'm not going to dress those frets at all.


----------



## Pezshreds

.... dude, that fretboard looks incredible


----------



## MikeK

Looks soo nice man!


----------



## MetalBuddah

Walterson you are definitely now in my top 3 builders on SSO. Your work is impeccable.

Never knew that plum wood was so beautiful until I saw that fretboard


----------



## ejendres

Gorgeous work man


----------



## GXPO

MetalBuddah said:


> Walterson you are definitely now in my top 3 builders on SSO. Your work is impeccable.
> 
> Never knew that pulm wood was so beautiful until I saw that fretboard


 

Waltersons work always keeps me entertained. Who are the other 2?


----------



## MetalBuddah

GXPO said:


> Waltersons work always keeps me entertained. Who are the other 2?



I really dig helferlain especially this build:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/163830-ngd-8-string-headless-ergonomic-fanned-fret.html

And the other is scherzo1928


----------



## scherzo1928

Seeing wood being bent with home appliances always makes my day

Awesomeawesome work btw


----------



## Walterson

@all: thank you so much! You keep me going fast....




scherzo1928 said:


> Seeing wood being bent with home appliances always makes my day



Don't mess with the Bendmaster 3000! 


Removed the clamps today and routed the body flush with the template, did some rough sanding.....

--> success! No visible gluelines at all.... 

















The guitar is going to be a little more "heavy" than Ola's, I think I can keep the weight under 3kg, but there is no chance to keep it under 2kg.... the fruit woods are quite heavy.


----------



## ThatBeardGuy

Wow that looks amazing, great job on the bent top


----------



## geofreesun

hate to say this...but is that a worm hole?? or a knot


----------



## Walterson

geofreesun said:


> hate to say this...but is that a worm hole?? or a knot



Nope. It is some bark incorporated into the wood. I have stabilized it with thin superglue. Most of it will be removed when I do the pickup cavities.

What did we learn from S7G? Knots are cool and ad character!  and hey: this is eco! It is supposed to look like that.... 
*
"No worms were harmed during this build!"*


----------



## tommychains

Walterson said:


> Nope. It is some bark incorporated into the wood. I have stabilized it with thin superglue. Most of it will be removed when I do the pickup cavities.
> 
> What did we learn from S7G? Knots ad character!  and hey: this is eco! It is supposed to look like that....



Dam straight; my mahogany has 2 small knots, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Pezshreds

Walterson said:


> And what did we learn from S7G? Knots ad character!


 
hahahahahaha, +1 this comment

Looking mighty fine dude
Hate to be a dick, but you should probably drop everything you're doing in your personal life and complete this now.

I can't wait too much longer to see the final produt


----------



## eddiewarlock

working with domestic woods it's always cool. I have found myself working with woods i have never heard of, and i have found a couple of gems. Can´t buy flamed maple? Well there is this horribly hard wood, of this brick color...









Fretboards? what do you want ebony looking? rosewood looking?











The only downside i found with working with Venezuelan woods is that most species resemble mahogany, so it gets really boring.

Apamate was a bit more different, as it looks like white korina:






















Spanish cedar, looks a lot like mahogany:











Mahogany, caribbean pine, and purpleheart, for the body, guayacan for the neck, katalox for the fretboard, all venezuelan woods.






Mahogany wings, guayacan neck, katalox fretboard, samán top, all venezuelan woods.



Caribbean pine...





Purpleheart necks


----------



## Walterson

eddiewarlock said:


> working with domestic woods it's always cool.
> .
> .
> .
> The only downside i found with working with Venezuelan woods is that most species resemble mahogany, so it gets really boring......



Do I get that right? Using domestic woods in an country that harvests wood in the rainforest?


----------



## eddiewarlock

well, you are right, it's no ecological in South America at all.

It is more ecological if they sold maple , alder or ash.

The only timber that is regulated and not taken from the rainforest is caribbean pine...


----------



## Walterson

@eddiwarlock: would you be so kind and remove your 19 pictures from this thread? Yes, those are local woods for you, but this thread was meant to be a build thread and not a thread about local woods....


----------



## Jacobine

Tasty tasty work. It all flows together nicely! Keep it up, yo.


----------



## F0rte

Walterson said:


>



Did you actually do the neck pocket first without figuring out the bridge dimensions?

You have some BALLS if you did haha.
Great looking build. 
Mine has fallen behind as of late. Should be picking back up next week.


----------



## AwDeOh

LolWotGuitar said:


> Did you actually do the neck pocket first without figuring out the bridge dimensions?
> 
> You have some BALLS if you did haha.
> Great looking build.
> Mine has fallen behind as of late. Should be picking back up next week.



I'm reasonably confident that Walterson could cut a neck pocket without even knowing what type of bridge he intends to install in the guitar.



Love the drop top man, lovely job. Reminds me of this chair (which retails for about US$15,000!):

Love It or Hate It? Zero Gravity Wing Chair

Steam bent from one piece of wood, no kerfing. This is on my list of things to build.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I don't see a fleshlight in that chair so it isn't worth it in my books.

Back on topic, that bend turned out incredibly clean! And I'm loving the fruit woods, they look great!


----------



## engage757

Looking great brother!


----------



## Walterson

LolWotGuitar said:


> Did you actually do the neck pocket first without figuring out the bridge dimensions?



Believe me: I measured and calculated twice before I started the router....




AwDeOh said:


> I'm reasonably confident that Walterson could cut a neck pocket without even knowing what type of bridge he intends to install in the guitar.



Well almost....  I need to know the stringspacing to lay out the fretboard and the height of the saddles to calculate the depth of the pocket....




engage757 said:


> Looking great brother!



Thanks!


----------



## Pikka Bird

That's a surprisingly invisible glue line. Or, well... I wasn't _surprised_ per se, but kinda anxious in a small way.



AwDeOh said:


> Love the drop top man, lovely job. Reminds me of this chair (which retails for about US$15,000!):
> 
> Love It or Hate It? Zero Gravity Wing Chair
> 
> Steam bent from one piece of wood, no kerfing. This is on my list of things to build.


Which in turn reminds me of:






Extremely well done, but completely silly.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

Walterson said:


> Well almost....  I need to know the stringspacing to lay out the fretboard and the height of the saddles to calculate the depth of the pocket....



I need a list of all your formulas. Now.


----------



## Walterson

Step one:






Step two:





So THATS a long neck Tenon - I like to take all the glueing surface I can get....





The weight came down to 2240g and I still need to carve the neck and the belly carve is missing too....

I did not take as much pictures as last time. Have a look here if you want to see more detailed how I do a neck pocket or a pickup cavity:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...1660-new-build-blackmachine-ish-6-string.html


----------



## GizmoJunior

It's really coming together nicely. How much are you gonna charge me when it's finished?


----------



## Pezshreds

So I hope this is being donated to the "Pez is shit at woodwork and can't make his own guitar, he also can't afford to buy any more guitars because he is buying a house" foundation when it's finished


----------



## Walterson

Pezshreds said:


> So I hope this is being donated to the "Pez is shit at woodwork and can't make his own guitar, he also can't afford to buy any more guitars because he is buying a house" foundation when it's finished



Nice try!


----------



## JEngelking

Man oh man, this is coming together reeeeeally nicely.


----------



## Pezshreds

Walterson said:


> Nice try!



COME ON DUDE! It has foundation at the end of it, that way you know it's legitimate


----------



## patata

Sick looking.


----------



## MikeK

Such clean work. Well done sir.


----------



## Walterson

@all: than you very much!


I found some time to figure out the bridge position and finalize the body outline:





Guess what I did here:

































.....right, the neck was a little square for my taste....










Getting there, I'll refine the profile over the next days, don't like to do it in a rush....





I don't like flat Ibanez Wizard like necks, this is a neck for real man  a chunky rounded D with flat shoulders. Something between a D and a V.

I'm still waiting for the headpiece, thats why I did not work on the "headstock"....


----------



## AwDeOh

Ah.. the neck profile that was popular back when men were men, and sheep were nervous.


----------



## Walterson

AwDeOh said:


> Ah.. the neck profile that was popular back when men were men, and sheep were nervous.



Not only sheeps.....  think of a Gibson R7 with less shoulders....


----------



## eddiewarlock

Walterson said:


> @eddiwarlock: would you be so kind and remove your 19 pictures from this thread? Yes, those are local woods for you, but this thread was meant to be a build thread and not a thread about local woods....




I'd do if i could man. Sorry to have bothered you.


----------



## CD1221

How thick is that neck? I love me a good solid neck.


----------



## skeels

Dude, Thanks so much for posting pictures of your builds.

I learn so much from you guys....


----------



## Walterson

CD1221 said:


> How thick is that neck? I love me a good solid neck.



At the moment:

1st fret -> 22,5mm 
12th fret -> 24mm

some material will be removed during sanding.

But it's mostly the shape that makes a neck feel thick or thin. A U feels much thicker than a V even with the same thickness.


----------



## gigawhat

Subbed. Can't wait to see this thing finished!!!


----------



## Walterson

gigawhat said:


> Can't wait to see this thing finished!!!



Me too! I carved the belly cut yesterday, and started sanding the body. This thing really starts to look sexy now... the weight came down to 2040gr total.
The ABM Headless Bridges are quite heavy ~270gr for 7 off them. But I think the finished guitar will stay under 2400gr. We'll see. Pics soon.


----------



## Walterson

.....the access hole to the control cavity:





and another one with the "cover" in place:




Now thats a clean back! Ola did something like this on Nr.4 but more Strat like with a pickguard on front. #4 &#8211; Demo | .strandberg* Guitars

The belly carve is almost done:















the ends of the fretslots are filled with a mixture of epoxy and plum wood dust...





All I can do now is sand and wait until I got the headpiece from ETS.....


----------



## Pezshreds

Walt, I've had enough of all of this teasing. Please finish this build immediately.
Sorry to sound like a broken record.
Regards
Pez
PS. Love the input jack position


----------



## JEngelking

Input jack on the back? That's awesome.


----------



## Walterson

Pezshreds said:


> Please finish this build immediately.



I would love to.... but that headpiece is missing..... I should have ordered it earlier....


----------



## Pezshreds

Walterson said:


> I would love to.... but that headpiece is missing..... I should have ordered it earlier....


 
Well I'm looking forward to that head piece arriving haha


----------



## Walterson

No updates until next week. Just called ETS and they told me the head piece will be here around next wednesday....


----------



## Pezshreds

Walterson said:


> No updates until next week. Just called ETS and they told me the head piece will be here around next wednesday....


 
maaaaaaaaaaaaan, you're killing me haha. 
Nah, waiting longer to see this finished is just going to make seeing the finished product so much sweeter


----------



## capoeiraesp

It's ETS, it's worth the wait. Top quality gear that every builder should be using.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I demand an update. It's already way past wednesday.


----------



## muffinbutton

This thread makes me want to try an ergo shape for a build... And some fruit woods.


----------



## Walterson

YJGB said:


> I demand an update. It's already way past wednesday.



The missing parts are shipped, but did not arrive today. ETS seems to be very busy these days.....


----------



## pondman

Is it just me or is there something just wonderful about this build ?


----------



## muffinbutton

I think I'm going to get some pallets and do one of these. I can just email Ola asking to use the design right?


----------



## patata

muffinbutton said:


> I think I'm going to get some pallets and do one of these. I can just email Ola asking to use the design right?



yes


----------



## muffinbutton

patata said:


> yes



Done. Thanks man. About how long did he take to respond so I have an idea of when to check my email?


----------



## patata

muffinbutton said:


> Done. Thanks man. About how long did he take to respond so I have an idea of when to check my email?



Once I sent him an e-mail just to see a price on a strandberg i wanted,it took him like a week.Don't forget he's crazy busy.


----------



## Konfyouzd

My god... This is too good...


----------



## muffinbutton

patata said:


> Once I sent him an e-mail just to see a price on a strandberg i wanted,it took him like a week.Don't forget he's crazy busy.



Yeah I know. I just wanted an idea of when I should check my email. I usually don't check it daily cuz I barely use it.


----------



## Walterson

It's here:






This is were I want it to stay:





Shaped the neck end and made a start to adjust the headpiece to fit....





I'll send it back to ETS when I'm done to get it plated in black chrome like the rest of the hardware....

http://imageshack.us/a/img855/8804/39uc.jpg


----------



## muffinbutton

Walterson said:


> It's here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is were I want it to stay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaped the neck end and made a start to adjust the headpiece to fit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send it back to ETS when I'm done to get it plated in black chrome like the rest of the hardware....
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img855/8804/39uc.jpg



How much did that cost? it looks like something you can make yourself with a drill press.


----------



## Walterson

muffinbutton said:


> How much did that cost? it looks like something you can make yourself with a drill press.



Those are made on a CNC, you could probably do it yourself, but I think its quite hard to line up all those holes perfectly and to thread the upper holes to be able to clamp down the strings... but maybe I'll give it a try next time.

http://www.bass-parts.com/epages/61038859.sf/en_GB/?ViewObjectID=18267181


----------



## muffinbutton

That actually doesn't seem like a bad price for something like that. I'll probably try it myself when I get around to making a headless.


----------



## Pezshreds

FINALLY!
Looks sweet dude. Looking forward to a progress report soon


----------



## Walterson

a last check:





everything lines up....

The neck pickup fits really nice....





and the neck was set:





Did some work on the head piece too, it's not finished yet, but getting there...


----------



## Allealex

Oh my god dude this is totally awesome, really! DAYUM this makes me want to cut off the headstock of my Ibby and build a new body (I'm serious)


----------



## BlackMastodon

That headstock piece is looking mighty fine now.


----------



## Pezshreds

This is going to be the coolest guitar that I'll never be able to have


----------



## jahosy

As always, your work is spot on  

Now, finish this off!!!!!


----------



## callankirk

Your work is so friggin clean dude. Amazes me. And this definitely makes me want to build a headless now!


----------



## pondman

Walterson said:


> a last check:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything lines up....
> 
> The neck pickup fits really nice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the neck was set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some work on the head piece too, it's not finished yet, but getting there...



Something is seriously wrong here - I can never find any faults on your work, not even a surface scratch .

Please post a pic of yourself to prove you are human 

Absolutely amazing work.


----------



## Walterson

@all: thanks!



jahosy said:


> Now, finish this off!!!!!



Lutherie rule No.01: Don't do anything in a rush.... 




pondman said:


> Something is seriously wrong here - I can never find any faults on your work, not even a surface scratch .
> 
> Please post a pic of yourself to prove you are human
> 
> Absolutely amazing work.



Do I sound like f*cking R2D2? 

Man, I'm lazy. I hate sanding. Less dents and scratches -> less sanding.... 

Found some time to work on the neck heel and finished the head piece. Its off for coating now.
















Whats left to do? Lots of sanding...  drill some holes for PUs, security locks etc., oiling and assembly....


----------



## Turk




----------



## Pezshreds




----------



## User Name

Walterson said:


> Man, I'm lazy.



i think our definitions of this word are entirely different..


----------



## Konfyouzd

Not really... Doing it right the first time means not doing it over a billion times. Hence lazy... That's the principle of APPROPRIATE laziness...


----------



## Danukenator

Wow! This looks absolutely amazing. You should consider taking a few commissions, I'm sure people would line up. You're also smart enough to understand AND avoid the regular pitfalls of your standard SSORG builder!


----------



## TDR

God. ....ing. Damn. That's nice.


----------



## User Name

Konfyouzd said:


> Not really... Doing it right the first time means not doing it over a billion times. Hence lazy... That's the principle of APPROPRIATE laziness...


well i was really referring to MY sort of laziness.

sit on my ass, watch someone else build a kick-ass guitar.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Konfyouzd

Danukenator said:


> Wow! This looks absolutely amazing. You should consider taking a few commissions, I'm sure people would line up. You're also smart enough to understand AND avoid the regular pitfalls of your standard SSORG builder!


Depending on pricing I may need this in my life...


----------



## Walterson

Konfyouzd said:


> Depending on pricing I may need this in my life...



Sorry, but I do not deliver to Mars. The level of humidity is to low there for my guitars... 



BTW: weight without Hardware: 1,980kg not super light, but light enough for me.


----------



## mcd

when you gonna start making some on commission? I have trolled your builds now for a while, and I might very well be in love with you


----------



## MikeK

Its so perfect. You really could make a career out of this man!


----------



## Walterson

Danukenator said:


> ....You should consider taking a few commissions, I'm sure people would line up.....





MikeK said:


> You really could make a career out of this man!



Thanks for your encouragement! I really appreciate it.

Somebody said in Germany the 600 page biography of Steve Jobs would have ended on page two with the words "and today the commercial regulatory authority came by...."

Sounds like a joke but it isn't. 

I thought about lutherie as a job quite a while and still do sometimes. Maybe I'll start a "small business" in future and build guitars part time. But I'm not shure about it yet.


----------



## Pezshreds

I always get so excited when I see this thread bumped by you walt haha


----------



## jahosy

Walterson said:


> Maybe I'll start a "small business" in future and build guitars part time.



I'm sure alot of people will be waiting for this day


----------



## TDR

jahosy said:


> I'm sure alot of people will be waiting for this day



I come to this thread at least twice a day for inspiration. 

and in hopes that there's more pics...


----------



## Walterson

Pezshreds said:


> I always get so excited when I see this thread bumped by you walt haha



*bump* 


















Final sanding is done! I have blackened the pickup cavities (looks cleaner once the Alumitones are mounted) and added some brass screw inserts for PU height adjustment too...












and on went some oil..... I have oiled quite a few guitars before, but man did the color of the figured apple wood pop!











access oil rubed down after ~20minutes:

























two more coats to go...


Not to bad for a Muesli-caster, eh?


----------



## Pezshreds

This is shaping up to be absoultely amazing walt


----------



## Rommel

Nice work.


----------



## Just A Box

I, too, check this thread daily, its that inspiring. That neck is so appealing looking from both sides that I just want to take a bite out of each side. I need to get going on another build (#2) and then take bold shot at something like this (especially considering I'll never afford a Boden Chris Letchford model.


----------



## MikeK




----------



## Allealex

As mentioned before: man you really have to take orders, your work is absolutely flawless and you're also pretty fast!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Damn, that apple wood looks great. Only 3 coats of oil on this?


----------



## Rojne

That applewood looks amazing!


----------



## Walterson

@all: Thanks!




BlackMastodon said:


> Only 3 coats of oil on this?



Yes, but I do not use a "typical" lutherie oil. I have tried many different oiles and found a "heavy duty" oil/wax mixture which is thought to be used on wooden floors in public buildings. It's a film building oil and it does it pretty fast. The wood is almost completely sealed after the first coat, the following coats already start to build up.
The manufaturer states that 3 coats are enough for wooden floors. I do not plan to walk on this guitar - thats why three coats are plenty enough....


----------



## Pezshreds

Walterson said:


> I do not plan to walk on this guitar - thats why three coats are plenty enough....



Lost my shit at that comment


----------



## Carver

dude, you are one hell of a skilled worker.. very very nice to see the assembly like this and the differences in approaches, but the out come is just amazing. love that neck heel and the neck over all, great choices on some nice woods too. this is too cool.

thanks for sharing man


----------



## dudeskin

Hay dude. Did you just email ola for permission? How did you get the template plan etc? 
This has inspired me to do it now. I have a boden already, but id love to make my own.


----------



## Solodini

Walterson said:


> @all: Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but I do not use a "typical" lutherie oil. I have tried many different oiles and found a "heavy duty" oil/wax mixture which is thought to be used on wooden floors in public buildings. It's a film building oil and it does it pretty fast. The wood is almost completely sealed after the first coat, the following coats already start to build up.
> The manufaturer states that 3 coats are enough for wooden floors. I do not plan to walk on this guitar - thats why three coats are plenty enough....



I read that post in the voice of Ron Swanson.


----------



## strungout

Man, this thing is beautiful already... Eager to hear how it'll sound!


----------



## Berti_smb

I asked you once if you want to build my guitar, you declined...now if you start a small business consider me as one of yours future customers


----------



## Walterson

Carver said:


> dude.......



Thanks for your kind words!




dudeskin said:


> Hay dude. Did you just email ola for permission? How did you get the template plan etc?



Yep, thats what I did. The download section on his homepage has all you need....



Solodini said:


>




Man THAT wood and he uses it for damn tables! 



Berti_smb said:


> I asked you once if you want to build my guitar, you declined...now if you start a small business consider me as one of yours future customers



I'll take you on that offer.... 



Update: last coat of oil is on, the wood got even darker and more contrasty. I'll let it cure for two days now, remove the gloss with steelwool then and start assembly.... can't wait! 

New Pictures this the weekend....


----------



## Turk

I would definitely buy a guitar build by Walterson!
...if I had a decent income
...if I had a decent amp
...if I had decent skills

Anyway, keep rockin' these builds, dude. I enjoy seeing these come together purely out of love for the craft.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Turk said:


> ...if I had an income
> ...if I had skills



Fixed in my case


----------



## lawizeg

Just A Box said:


> I, too, check this thread daily, its that inspiring. That neck is so appealing looking from both sides that I just want to take a bite out of each side. I need to get going on another build (#2) and then take bold shot at something like this (especially considering I'll never afford a Boden Chris Letchford model.



Dare I say, that this oiled Walterson creation is sexier than the CL7? I love them both


----------



## UnderTheSign

Walterson said:


> @all: Thanks!
> Yes, but I do not use a "typical" lutherie oil. I have tried many different oiles and found a "heavy duty" oil/wax mixture which is thought to be used on wooden floors in public buildings. It's a film building oil and it does it pretty fast. The wood is almost completely sealed after the first coat, the following coats already start to build up.
> The manufaturer states that 3 coats are enough for wooden floors. I do not plan to walk on this guitar - thats why three coats are plenty enough....


Nice. I like finishing my furniture with a layer of oil (to really get into the wood & make the grain pop nicely) followed by 2 layers of Auro hard wax. Film building oils/wax are the bomb!


----------



## SavM

Your work is absolutely incredible! If this ever appears on the classifieds I'd be all over it, allll overrr ittt!! lol. Great work looking forward to more pics


----------



## Walterson

Finish done....

















Let's start to put this thing together....


----------



## crazygtr

Beautiful finish, would like to know the product if possible.


----------



## TDR

Words escape me.


----------



## charlessalvacion

Love your work! \m/


----------



## Erick Kroenen

if i were in europe i would buy one of your guitars


----------



## jarnozz

What oil/wax did you use? It looks stunning and I'm still looking for a nice finish for my build!


----------



## shadscbr

Amazing!! Love the woods, esp the neck  

Shad


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns

Just come across this and gone through from the beginning. What a GLORIOUS piece of work. I concede I don't have a trained eye for these things, but every single photo looks absolutely flawless. Not to mention those woods, they look stunning.


----------



## Walterson

@all: thank you very much!



crazygtr said:


> Beautiful finish, would like to know the product if possible.





jarnozz said:


> What oil/wax did you use? It looks stunning and I'm still looking for a nice finish for my build!



The oil is made by a small manufacturer in Germany and not shipped abroad due to safety reasons. It contains boiled linseed oil, which can ignite once spilled.

Use any given hardening oil which is thought to be used on floors and learn how to use it... thats pretty much the key. It took me quite a while to get it right and I'm still working on the process.


Update regarding the guitar: it's almost finished. Parts are mounted, electronics are done - but the headpiece is still off for coating.....


----------



## muffinbutton

Linseed oil is that easy to light on accident? I had a hard time lighting it on purpose.


----------



## AwDeOh

Depending on conditions it can ignite pretty well. I had a bunch go up on me when I spilled a bottle outside oiling a snooker cue.


----------



## Walterson

muffinbutton said:


> Linseed oil is that easy to light on accident? I had a hard time lighting it on purpose.



Yes it is! It becomes dangerous when it is soaked into a rag or packaging materials.


----------



## bob123

muffinbutton said:


> Linseed oil is that easy to light on accident? I had a hard time lighting it on purpose.



Linseed oil dries by oxidation. It gives off tremendous heat when it dries, and will quite literally spontaneouslycombust lol


----------



## Walterson

bob123 said:


> Linseed oil dries by oxidation. It gives off tremendous heat when it dries, and will quite literally spontaneouslycombust lol



It doesn't dry - it polymerizes.....


----------



## dudeskin

not only an awesome guitar, but fire starting advice too!! this thread gets better and better!

on a serious note (as serious as i can be), @Walterson: you have actually inspired me to start my 1st project. ive always wanted to do it, but im kicking my self up the arse to get it going now. thanks dude!


----------



## bob123

Walterson said:


> It doesn't dry - it polymerizes.....




Oxidation is the reaction of which linseed oil uses to dry/harden/polymerize (same meaning in this instance). Polymerization is the "end result", where as oxidation is the "road to polymerization".

linseed oil definitely "Dries" by any definition, thats why its used in wood working so much. Thats why its literally called a "drying oil" (Im sure you know this walterson, but others probably don't)

good reading for the science types. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drying_oil


----------



## Walterson

bob123 said:


> linseed oil definitely "Dries" by any definition, thats why its used in wood working so much. Thats why its literally called a "drying oil" (Im sure you know this walterson, but others probably don't)



oxidation & polymerization -> chemical processes

drying -> physical process (evaporation)

Linseed oil does not evaporate, there is no evaporation or "drying" involved when pure linseed oil cures... a nitro lacquer dries because it contains solvents which evaporate.

Would you say a 2k Epoxy dries? I wouldn't. It polymerizes... and thats not drying. Linseed Oil does the same. The "second K" for Linseed oil and all other polymerizing oils is Oxygen. 

Thats the chemical assistant point of view....


----------



## MikeK

That finish looks amazing none the less. Congrats on another beautiful build man!


----------



## Malkav

As always Walterson has knocked it out of the park 

Nicely done good sir!


----------



## Jacobine

dudeskin said:


> not only an awesome guitar, but fire starting advice too!! this thread gets better and better!
> 
> on a serious note (as serious as i can be), @Walterson: you have actually inspired me to start my 1st project. ive always wanted to do it, but im kicking my self up the arse to get it going now. thanks dude!



His "blackmachine-ish" build inspired me and even got me to use wenge.


----------



## donray1527

i just went through this whole thread. Damn.


----------



## Walterson

donray1527 said:


> i just went through this whole thread. Damn.




and I'm still waiting for that head piece....


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Walterson said:


> and I'm still waiting for that head piece....



ETS has kept us waiting, all of us. How many people have posted here? Ask a discount of 1,- per person waiting for it to be done!


----------



## hk_golgatha

Any news on that headpiece?
I'm dying to see this finished.


----------



## Walterson

hk_golgatha said:


> Any news on that headpiece?



Yep! It's shipped since yesterday... it should be here tomorrow.... expect a "New home build guitar day" soon....


----------



## MetalBuddah

Walterson said:


> Yep! It's shipped since yesterday... it should be here tomorrow.... expect a "New home build guitar day" soon....


----------



## straightshreddd

For the love of ass, please post a vid or something when it's finished. This thing looks phenomenal.


----------



## TDR

See Walterson has made a post, come in excited, see that parts are still in transit







Cannot wait to see this thing completed!


----------



## Walterson

a little teaser:






more soon......


----------



## HighPotency

Ugghhh you make me want to work on mine so bad!


----------



## OWHall

Build one for me. NOOOOOOOWWWWW!


----------



## CD1221

woodporn tease is cruel.

I think your builds are my favourites on here, Walterson. Really elegant, pristine, clean. 

Extra kudos for your approach to timber use and selection.

I like this build very much.


----------



## Negav

I've been teased too much. I declare war!

The guitar looks inviting with a furniture like feel. I'd love to heard of it. So I declare this: Demo or didn't happen.


----------



## muffinbutton

Negav said:


> with a furniture like feel.



it is finished with stuff for wood floors.


----------



## Erick Kroenen

Can you build an 8 string version for me? looks so killer


----------



## mnemonic

Man, your posts make me want to try to build one of my own, but I know my work wouldn't be nearly as meticulous. 

Also living in a city = no room for guitar building 


you should take a group shot of all the guitars you've built!


----------



## muffinbutton

mnemonic said:


> Man, your posts make me want to try to build one of my own, but I know my work wouldn't be nearly as meticulous.
> 
> Also living in a city = no room for guitar building
> 
> 
> you should take a group shot of all the guitars you've built!



There are people on here that build in apartments.


----------



## Walterson

CD1221 said:


> woodporn tease is cruel.
> 
> I think your builds are my favourites on here, Walterson. Really elegant, pristine, clean.
> 
> Extra kudos for your approach to timber use and selection.
> 
> I like this build very much.



Wow. I'm speachless.




Negav said:


> So I declare this: Demo or didn't happen.



Well, it didn't happen then.... I do not have the equipment nor the playing skills....


NGD:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...berg-boden-walterson-style-aka-fruitberg.html


----------



## pondman

That really is a beautiful guitar


----------



## icos211

This is the build that inspired me to actually start on my build. So glad to see it done.


----------



## AwDeOh

^ You wouldn't be the first, and won't be the last.


----------



## dametalbeast

amazing, just went through this whole thread, quite inspiring


----------



## Neilzord

^ and thanks to your bump so did I....... Just Awesome.


----------

